# Probleme mit setFont()



## Holgwin (3. Apr 2006)

Als Newbie im Umgang mit Applet habe ich 2 Probleme... zuerst aber in kurzen Worten mein beabsichtigtes Ziel:

Ich möchte in eine Matrix Zahlen schreiben. In die Mitte der Matrixfelder jeweils in einer anderen Grösse als ins linke obere Eck der Felder. Die Matrix kann ich Zeichnen... soweit keine Probleme.

Mit 

```
setFont(new Font("Arial", Font.BOLD, 10)
```

setze ich die Schrift und mit 


```
g.drawString("String", x,y)
```

Schreibe ich meine Zahlen. In der PaintMethode möchte ich nun die Schriftgrösse variieren. 

nun zu den Problemen:

1. alle Zahlen werden immer mit der letzten Schrift-Definition geschrieben. Ein eingeschobenes repaint() klappt nicht

2. Wenn ich meinen Konsolen-Output betrachte sieht es so aus, als wird andauerend die Paint-Methode aufgerufen... Klammere ich den oben erwähnte Source-Zeilen aus verschwindet dieser Effekt.


Danke für den Support   

[/code]


----------



## Andre_ (4. Apr 2006)

repaint() ruft indirekt paint() auf  es ist nur etwas schlauer, da es ermittelt was alles neu gezeichnet werden soll ..

zu deinem Problem:

Die Zahlen werden immer mit dem letzten gesetzen Schrifttyp gezeichnet... also muss du den Schrifttyp immer neu setzen wenn du die Zahl jedesmal anders gross schreiben willst. 

Code: 
g.setFont(new Font("Arial", Font.Bold, groesse));
g.drawString("String", x,y);


Hoffe es Hilft dir 

Gruß Andre


----------

